# Which UGL Is the best?



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

*Which UGL is your favourite?*​
Bio-chem Labs 52.51%Pro-chem Labs 6834.17%Lixus Labs 115.53%R.O.H.M Labs 5527.64%Sciroxx Labs 168.04%Body-Nutrition Labs 52.51%Med-Tech Solutions 189.05%Brittish Dragon.EU 189.05%Chem-tech Pharmaceuticals31.51%


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Which of these UGL's would you consider the best? and why?


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the invisible one the best.... :whistling:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

i think you made a mistake in the post...maybe not.

All UGL are the same pal, some just have better agent provocateurs in forums than others.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

which ever one empire boy was using when you stalked him ....


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Can. Of. Worms.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> which ever one empire boy was using when you stalked him ....


I feel left out, I wish the op would send me a pm telling me how much he loves my squirelly physique..... :rolleye:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not this again ffs


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> i think you made a mistake in the post...maybe not.
> 
> All UGL are the same pal, some just have better agent provocateurs in forums than others.


Some underdose their gear? i'm after quality, accurate dosing, and very well used.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Who ever is on the payroll :whistling:


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> not this again ffs


Whats up rick?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so why ask which lab we like ?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

thats only a small portion of UGL'S ....so it poll wont work

i haven't used all them labs doubt anyone has so how can we say whats best .......


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

They're all UGLs, therefore they can be inconsistent. That aside the best value for money is an obvious factor, and with that in mind you've left the best one off your list.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Whats up rick?


not aimed at you mate just causes massive debate / minor row talking about different labs as everyone has preference wheather it be genuine review or intentional reason to sway people a certain direction lab wise

if test is what your after go pharma mate IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> They're all UGLs, therefore they can be inconsistent. That aside the best value for money is an obvious factor, and with that in mind you've left the best one off your list.


wc?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

but if am goner say a lab i'll say EP


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fatstuff said:


> wc?


Yes mate. And you (and the OP) can mention it now btw.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Euro-Gen :


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WC is a good brand although i can`t get ahold if it anymore ): But anyway i can get PC and thats a good brand also. But i do love those awesome blends and 20ml bottles. :thumb:

As for the worst iv ever tried? Hmmmm I would have to say Xenon labs (not around anymore)


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on Gen-Shi labs ???


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Fvck me.... Why are threads like this even allowed.

It might as well be called "ATTENTION LAB WHORES: ENTER HERE"


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

I've only asked which lab is the best through votes to help my decision, through which to buy, I really enjoy Pro-chem, however i was thinking of hygiene, because if i added VEYRON to the list i'd have people saying *It will give me a abscess, however, amongst hygiene i wanted to know which lad would be the best for accurate dosing, as some labs are considered to have underdosed gear, so by having this small poll of the labs i have access to buy i just wanted opinionated poll from each of your views, the highest vote will enable me to pick easier, so far I made great benefit of prochem, test and deca and was gonna go with sciroxx instead cause i can get it cheaper, however if pro-chem is still favourite then ill go prochem, or perhaps rohms as i hear best reports of those 2.

I'm also wanting opinions of what you make of each of these labs aswell? from personal experiance... just to help with my opinion.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Go with whichever lab has decent reviews and is cheapest.... Common sense.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

AceOfSpadez said:


> Some underdose their gear? i'm after quality, accurate dosing, and very well used.


Buy pharma then. Seriously.

uG gear is and will always remain a lottery regardless of brand.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

I refuse to vote as I have not tried half of them labs!

Last lab I used was GB and it was ****e. Test did nothing for me... This time round I'm on Goldstar and I'm currently fighting night sweats and gyno. Also moving through my weights well...

I'll stick with this lab till I think they have gone like GB... So far so good!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

wheres alpha pharma, uni-gen, wildcat? and so many others?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Which ever one get me results! :thumbup1:

Used Prochem, Rohm, Original British Dragon, Organon etc...its doesnt matter mate, as long as im growing im using... :innocent:


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> WC is a good brand although i can`t get ahold if it anymore ): But anyway i can get PC and thats a good brand also. But i do love those awesome blends and 20ml bottles. :thumb:
> 
> As for the worst iv ever tried? Hmmmm I would have to say Xenon labs (not around anymore)


 X2 would like to give WC a go to see how it matches up, never come across any of their stuff though but they do seem to have some good blends


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Will be using WC next, their DecaTest 500 and TriTest 500


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I prefer pharma grade little harder to come by. But worth it I'd love to try pc but. One round my way


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Doink said:


> Fvck me.... Why are threads like this even allowed.
> 
> It might as well be called "ATTENTION LAB WHORES: ENTER HERE"


if we did not allow these threads we would be called bias by the band of reps for other labs that suddenly appear and only post on these type of threads 

at the end of the day no one has used every UGL out there so therefore you will not get a true answer to which is best......all you will get is what people can get hold of or afford.....

there are many good labs out there you have to make a decision and go with it......

as for those saying about Pharma, yes there is some pharma out there but pharma is more heavily faked than UGL gear its just people don't believe this.......so be careful with anything you choose to inject into your body.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ROHM for me, hands down.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Alpha pharma but are they a ug or are they not that is the question


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

Home kitchen essentials for me!!! lol

its a lottery with any ugl. just find what works for you and stick with it!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Black cat labs or Geneza


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

There is obviously always a PC and ROHM favouritism on UKM. Which is not a bad thing at all, i use both labs, have done for a few years now.

Just because a few labs have very good rep, does not mean that other labs are not of similar quality, just the above labs credibility is higher, hence why more people use it.

Just like if you bought a ferrari, it would be a incredible car no doubt, however, you then went into a koenigsegg dealer and saw the CCX or something, they are on par with ferrari, just that ferrari has built up their credibility for years and years.

Keep your options open, there are plenty of good labs out there with little bad rep.

But PC and ROHM have done well, as they havent let customers down and have continued to keep a high standard.

All labs in essense will deliver the same results, most raw material comes from China anyway, so PC im sure use the same raw's as a less established brand.

Just they have built up rep over years that the other labs havent.. yet.

my 2


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

lewishart said:


> There is obviously always a PC and ROHM favouritism on UKM. Which is not a bad thing at all, i use both labs, have done for a few years now.
> 
> Just because a few labs have very good rep, does not mean that other labs are not of similar quality, just the above labs credibility is higher, hence why more people use it.
> 
> ...


wrong - PC have let customers down and it has been well documented recently in here. The recent thread on fakes was almost a total PR disaster and comical to say the least, amazed it was even allowed to run.

Raws etc can be sourced through various channels, the process to ensure appropriate dosage, best possible sanitory conditions and price is and should be the fundamental substrate for any lab pushing their products across the boards. Unfortunately not always the case i'm afraid.

The "rep" they built up was really on only in here.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Slight of hand said:


> wrong - PC have let customers down and it has been well documented recently in here. The recent thread on fakes was almost a total PR disaster and comical to say the least, amazed it was even allowed to run.
> 
> Raws etc can be sourced through various channels, the process to ensure appropriate dosage, best possible sanitory conditions and price is and should be the fundamental substrate for any lab pushing their products across the boards. Unfortunately not always the case i'm afraid.
> 
> The "rep" they built up was really on only in here.


PC have let customers down with a underdosing issue about 3-4 years ago now, that they have rectified completly and are back on top form as usual.

The PC fakes where done because pro chem is a reputable company thats worth attempt faking because its a popular lab.

Just why LV and gucci and rolex for instance are faked, because there popular.

Most raw material is sourced from China / Asia. There rep is not just built up on forums, its built up all over the UK and on several legit websites. Reason? Because there gear works.

I know this because ive purchased raw materials on several occasions for myself. And there mostly made in China.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Idk guys everyone has a opinion on the PC matter but hey they work for me atleast, saying that im glad my source now has access to multiple brands & pharma gear so might be trying some ROHM or WildCat next, and i have tried WC before their great good products. ROHM iv never heard anything bad about either so gonna give em a go as well.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

I like pro chem ATM, used to like the lixus but that's **** now imo , pretty sure its all fake anyway!Not to keen on the bio chem, british dragon eu is weak again my opinion!

Rohm is good too !

Wanna try sciroxx next read some good stuff about them

Worst sh1t i ever done is definetly g b pharma don't know if any of you have hea rd of it

but is so underdosed , i was recommended it by the bloke i buy my stuff of or should i say used to buy my stuff off lol


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

mark67 said:


> Alpha pharma but are they a ug or are they not that is the question


Alpha pharma aren't a pharmaceutical company there a well presented ugl a good oone in my opinion!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Slight of hand said:


> wrong - PC have let customers down and it has been well documented recently in here. The recent thread on fakes was almost a total PR disaster and comical to say the least, amazed it was even allowed to run.
> 
> Raws etc can be sourced through various channels, the process to ensure appropriate dosage, best possible sanitory conditions and price is and should be the fundamental substrate for any lab pushing their products across the boards. Unfortunately not always the case i'm afraid.
> 
> The "rep" they built up was really on only in here.


popping in again on another PC thread i see Slight

why wouldn't it be allowed to run? we on here seemed to be damned if we do and damned if we don't.......all labs can be talked about and opinions said but at least give proof for fukcs sake to any opinion of under dosing....

the rep as you imply is only on here is very wrong but then all forums seem to have the favourite labs take UGM for instance they seem to Favour WC.....a lot 

i have still yet to see a lab test to prove under dosing from any Lab including PC unless you have one that is? or is that just another guess by those who have something to benefit from such a rumour


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

hey enough of that!!

;-)

i have popped up on several threads not just PC (ive actually resisted the temptation)

I'd say UGM is possibly the most balanced. The "which lab is best" type of threads are quickly torn to shreds.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Im quite suprised Global britannic/biogen isnt on this list as theyme as good or even better for consistency and quality compared to R.O.H.M ALPHA PHARMA, PRO CHEM ETC...


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree with that Global Biogen and ProChem. What is GB labs? I thought it was Global Biogen at first, but its something else?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Any weres black cat the bestest lab in the whole wide world


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

ROHM blah blah ProChem blah blah.

ROHM 50mg Anavar were great, but I really like Geneza oral steroids. They do strange stuff like Bolasterone, Cheque drops, MHN. Tried a few of their injectibles, and they were good too. And ancilliaries like proviron and tamoxifen. Naming no names, if you buy them from the source, they seem to come from Moldova by mule, which lets them down.

For me, a surprise late arrival coming up on the inside is.... GB Pharmaceuticals. Don't laugh.

They're dirt cheap, but seem to have upped their game since they ditched the old "BNP rally" union jack labels.

I'm using GB test prop 150 at the moment. It feels well-dosed (you can soon tell with prop), and it's ethyl oleate-based (unexpected for a budget lab). Thin, clear, easy to inject. I use test prop quite often, a bit of pip is normal. Absolutely no ache the next day!

For all I know, their other injectibles could all be terrible, but the test prop 150, with the new tasteful label, is a rolls royce.

I'm also using GB PRO PCT stack (not for PCT, but for estrogen control on-cycle), and I'm getting away with 50mg of dbol a day, plus the afformentioned test prop, with barely any bloat. Normally, 20mg of dbol turns me into Mr blobby.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I would go with ROHM on reputation, but I don't see how it is a fair poll unless an individual has tried all of them

Just to note I haven't actually used ROHM.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd stick with what you know, why change if it works for you. I use Wildcat. I like their stuff. It works for me. It's priced well for me. I've never had a bad cycle using it. I've never had an abscess using it. If you can say the same about Prochem, or whatever you've used before, then why change at all?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

I still cant get over this whole new take in wild cat i know so many people who have had problems with the gear infections etc and the stuff stinks, i think any one who actually knows this board knows why we can talk about it now... i can still get the stuff i just dont think its consistant in quality

this is only my opinion

there are too many new labs out now its getting supid i think obviously prochem is consistant and has never let me down but alpha pharma is still top quality and another that hasnt been mentioned is unigen when i can get it id go for it all day long.

how many "here we go agains" is this going to get? LOL


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

As long as there are AAS user then this type of thread is inevitable with all the UGL options available its hard for a new user to decide which lab to go with...well that my opinion anyway.

I've only used PC, ROHM and BD...and now onto WC....use the test blend from each lab to compare it to others, just my experiences...pip, strength gains, muscle gains etc....then i'll probably stick to one....just depends on price/availability/quality etc.


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

why not just use pharma stuff? cos its more widely faked or price?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

standardflexer said:


> I would go with ROHM on reputation, but I don't see how it is a fair poll unless an individuals has tried all of them
> 
> Just to note I haven't actually used ROHM.


Threads like this mean nothing as no one has tried all of the labs so there can not be a conclusion of who is the best Lab.........all you get is the opinion of what lab the certain member favours....



matokane said:


> I still cant get over this whole new take in wild cat i know so many people who have had problems with the gear infections etc and the stuff stinks, i think any one who actually knows this board knows why we can talk about it now... i can still get the stuff i just dont think its consistant in quality
> 
> this is only my opinion
> 
> ...


now now be careful you don't upset the WC gang 



barb86 said:


> why not just use pharma stuff? cos its more widely faked or price?


mainly because pharma is highly faked....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

matokane said:


> I still cant get over this whole new take in wild cat i know so many people who have had problems with the gear infections etc and the stuff stinks, *i think any one who actually knows this board knows why we can talk about it now...* i can still get the stuff i just dont think its consistant in quality
> 
> this is only my opinion
> 
> ...


What you sayin??


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

WC Tren is strong gear. Lixus is underrated though, better results with that than Pro Chem.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

tbf ive used british dragon and pro-chem, i much prefer pro-chem


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

None of them would be established UGL's that had even been heard of if their gear wasn't good to some surely? I've not come across one Lab with NO bad points. And same I've not come across one Lab with ALL good points. So surely they are on some form of level par.

Some are preferable by more Elite members (due to price or just consistency), giving them better reps amongst some newer / followers.

Thats the only thing which separates labs IMO. I can get ROHM / PC / Biochem cheaper than other labs, they've not been to bad to me. therefore I prefer those. Simple.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

We should ask witch 1 is the ****test


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

i have been using Keifei gear the last few times. I think its a German lab (may be totally wrong there). They also make HGH which means they have to have a fairly decent set up to do (I could be wrong on this point too). Its not just a case of mixing some powder in a bath tub with some oils anyway.

Anyone else tried Keifei gear?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Strango meds is the best UG lab there is, shame he chooses who his clients are lol.

EDIT: okay perhaps its not a full blown lab and just a chef who cooks gear up but it's still some amazing sh!t.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

if i were you OP id go pharma grade cheaper than UGL and you know what your getting,honestly a young lad like yourself shouldnt need to use more than a pack of dbol and 12shots of test to grow like a weed over a cycle

its the prep you put into getting a good pct that will determine what you keep, so think about a pct that doesnt just include nolva and clomid

think vitamins lifestyle diet eveything

theres ppl wholl say mass, so youll buy a certain ugl product of them, and sometimes what youve bought is only test anyway witha primobolan label attached


----------



## Bumby (Jan 6, 2012)

AP for me 100%


----------



## big mart (Apr 3, 2012)

pro chem

rohm

ferral pussy


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like I'm the only one but I'm loving the Med-Tech Test 400.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

big mart said:


> pro chem
> 
> rohm
> 
> *ferral pussy*


You can say it now you know mate :wink:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

big mart said:


> pro chem
> 
> rohm
> 
> *ferral pussy*


I'll have you know that i invented that phrase a couple of years ago on another forum and it stuck, serious.

And for me currently ProChem, not had a bad experience with any product


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

In my opinion wc has always done magic for me. Spot on and used it for years. Some of the blends are lethal with all the different combos within 1ml but it's always been easy to get hold of n it does the job


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Can I ask why WC was not allowed to be mentioned on the board or is it a no go area?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Out of interest where does unigen life sciences fall? pharma or UGL? because i thought it wasn't FDA approved but it was approved with the Asian equivalent?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zainasaurus said:


> Can I ask why WC was not allowed to be mentioned on the board or is it a no go area?


it is irrelavant now as all labs can be discussed


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just been using prestige test prop and test e and deca rate it up there with the top ugls the test prop has zero pip skin has gone realy greasy and sex drive is thru the roof hopefully they will stay around for a long time


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Out of interest where does unigen life sciences fall? pharma or UGL? because i thought it wasn't FDA approved but it was approved with the Asian equivalent?


X2 also interested, ausbuilt says it is pharma grade but i have heard others say its the same lab as alpha pharma :confused1:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldnt class any of those labs as the best. Theres a couple of more interesting ones out there that are rare to find


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

durhamlad said:


> I wouldnt class any of those labs as the best. Theres a couple of more interesting ones out there that are rare to find


Which labs are those?


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

I cant get hold of any of them!! :-( Though I would love to give ProChem or Rohm a go. one day lol


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Which labs are those?


JDLegend number 1 and pulau pharma number two


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

I tried for the first time ROHM and I can say it's great ( tren ace + test propio ).


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Burr needs to be added to the list, a lot of good feedback on it..the tren and test i tried were both spot on and pip free [test only giving me a dull ache at site but tren no pip at all even at 3/4ml at a time]


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

So many great brands to choose from that people should just choose a reputable one and be done with it. They make the same damn stuff with different labels test is test, Tren is Tren etc...


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

i voted rohm

but the last test 400 i tried was sh1te

really bad pip and made me sick after every jab

so dont no what to think now


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Global solutions have became my favourite lab as of late. Consistent across the range. I like the coloured oral caps and excellent customer service.

Only gear I've wouldn't use now is pro chem for obvious reasons.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

mattyb009 said:


> Global solutions have became my favourite lab as of late. Consistent across the range. I like the coloured oral caps and excellent customer service.
> 
> *Only gear I've wouldn't use now is pro chem for obvious reasons*.


Same here, would only buy it if that was the only aas i could get...thakfully its not!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

WC should be on there, howver Rohm or PC instead


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

JDL


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

mattyb009 said:


> Global solutions have became my favourite lab as of late. Consistent across the range. I like the coloured oral caps and excellent customer service.
> 
> Only gear I've wouldn't use now is pro chem for obvious reasons.


agreed, outside Pharma it's a UG lab iv'e used exclusively now, i ****ing hate PIP and they give me none whatsoever (except my occassional lazy technique) small lab and i hope they stay that way.

I have some Fuerza stuff i may use next year for the hell of it i picked up for nowt.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Slight of hand said:


> agreed, outside Pharma it's a UG lab iv'e used exclusively now, i ****ing hate PIP and they give me none whatsoever (except my occassional lazy technique) small lab and i hope they stay that way.
> 
> I have some Fuerza stuff i may use next year for the hell of it i picked up for nowt.


Just started using the new rip blend which is also causing me no pip. Only a week in but getting all the tren like feelings, hard full muscles, slight focused aggression. So far so good.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

I didn't know they had a rip blend.....what's in it? Doses?


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

80mg prop 60 tren 60 mast per ml.

I've been running .5ml a day along side 100mg npp

40mg var

50mg prov

25ml T3

Was going to up the rip blend but not sure as I'm experiencing all the desired results.

Using as a kicker for there

Tren e mast e test e.

Really good lab, the bloke I deal with is a decent chap which always helps.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

i have used mainly pc and alpha pharma on one test/sust course, switched halfway so dont know which did what but made good gains. now on second course on pc tri test and pc t-bol. really rate the t-bol although its the 1st time ive tried it, cant comment on the pc tri test as dont know what percentage of gains come from oral or injectable but 1 stone in 3 weeks aint bad


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

mattyb009 said:


> 80mg prop 60 tren 60 mast per ml.
> 
> I've been running .5ml a day along side 100mg npp
> 
> ...


sorry bud just clocked the reply - cheers


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Just shows you how rediculous these threads are. 43 people have said that Pro Chem get their vote as 'best UGL' for want of a better phrase. I think it's poison and wouldn't use it if you paid me. I like Med Tech, but that has been slated before and alot of people dislike it. But then what do I know? Who am I to say what's good and what's not? My advice to you would be to choose what's readily available at a price you can afford. Get your entire cycle ready and give it a go. You'll soon work out what's good and what's not.

In my experience you won't go wrong with Med Tech, WildCat or Global Solutions. Take from that what you will


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

What's wrong with pro Chem? Why you says its poison?


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Beans said:


> Just shows you how rediculous these threads are. 43 people have said that Pro Chem get their vote as 'best UGL' for want of a better phrase. I think it's poison and wouldn't use it if you paid me. I like Med Tech, but that has been slated before and alot of people dislike it. But then what do I know? Who am I to say what's good and what's not? My advice to you would be to choose what's readily available at a price you can afford. Get your entire cycle ready and give it a go. You'll soon work out what's good and what's not.
> 
> In my experience you won't go wrong with Med Tech, WildCat or Global Solutions. Take from that what you will


why would you say pro chems poison?


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it against the rules to ask if anyone had used bio med labs? I have just got some in preparation for my cycle in 3 months time, vials were all professionally labelled etc, orals came in a foil packet like body nutrition, I have only used 3 different labs for injectables and 3 for orals so don't know a great deal about it. Would love to know what lab at least has he best reputation amongst the experts, I know everyone has different opinions and see different results but I thought there might be one lab considered the Barcelona FC of labs!


----------



## Phoneme (Jan 15, 2013)

none of the above For me only Alpha Pharma, Unigen, Balkan, Cyber, PMP and pharma grade


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Dexters lab


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

JDL Labs


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

Really interested in this thread .. Not suprised pc have come out on top although from my experience its nowhere near as good as it was ... I would say rohm was alot better although I'd say if you can get pharma grade it's worth the extra cost ...

I was wondering what people thought of blends (rip blend,1rip,ttm,mtmp,nandrotest,equibol etc) would you rather buy a blend or everything serperatly ?


----------



## sam- (Apr 21, 2010)

mattyb009 said:


> 80mg prop 60 tren 60 mast per ml.
> 
> I've been running .5ml a day along side 100mg npp
> 
> ...


Sounds good what's the full cycle your running

I was thinking of running 4 weeks ripblend as a kick start of a test e mast e tren e cycle


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

came here expecting to see underslung grenade launchers... :confused1:


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Come on guys, at the moment Wildcats pretty good, cheap and seems accurately dosed


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> Come on guys, at the moment Wildcats pretty good, cheap and seems accurately dosed


second this! won't use any other lab for oils! WC do some crazy blends at great prices. I like rohm orals


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> second this! won't use any other lab for oils! WC do some crazy blends at great prices. I like rohm orals


Idk guys i love Wildcat but i would say Fusion Pharma is pretty neck in neck with WC.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk guys i love Wildcat but i would say Fusion Pharma is pretty neck in neck with WC.


Fusion pharma do great belnds also but I don't have a reason to leave WC yet as most of the stuff is PIP free, cheap, good results and have witheld the test of time.


----------



## guinho (Dec 22, 2006)

EMD labs


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

guinho said:


> EMD labs


Ah yes emd labs..

Any reason why they are the best?


----------



## guinho (Dec 22, 2006)

Dead lee said:


> Ah yes emd labs..
> 
> Any reason why they are the best?


I'm not saying that are the best because for that need to try all brands and i don't tried.. but i like a lot of quality gains and price.. also is a brand little conceptualized so never heard of fakes...

Alpha-Pharma, Balkan Pharmaceuticals are top notch too, but besides there are more costly are more fakes..


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Best **** ever!........... Apparently 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/234470-unbelievable-test-enth-india-pics-anyone-used-before.html


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I've used a few:

Alpha, decent lab but not the friendliest on the pocket.

Rohm, felt a bit underdosed in comparison to other labs.

Pro Chem, utter garbage, didn't do anything, wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.

Wildcat, interesting blends, did what it was supposed to, some nasty pip from a couple of their high dose blends (tbe).

Med Tech, pip free, mental blends on the pro series (some of them pointless), strong stuff!

Fuerza, loved it then my source got banged up for dealing class A's, gutted!

Delta, only tried a couple of bits, good stuff.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Alpha pc rohms fuerza at the mo

Dabblin witha cuple other ugl aswell lol


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

chiqui said:


> Alpha pc rohms fuerza at the mo
> 
> Dabblin witha cuple other ugl aswell lol


Also medtech and sciroxx was gud for me


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

Geofman worked great for me and so did schering testoviron. Have tried some PC stuff with decent results.. Using Alpha Pharma at the moment. Dont rate their test e as high as Geofman or Testoviron tho, but price is same as other UGL´s so just pin some more.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

havent tried all labs but from what iv tried so far isis seem to be on point with quality gains for me in size and strength with minimal pip..


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

dont bother with ugl aalways use pharma grade easier for me to source and always g2g none of this hit or miss lotto


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

blessed6383 said:


> dont bother with ugl aalways use pharma grade easier for me to source and always g2g none of this hit or miss lotto


Nearly all current pharma available is fake

Unless you know the direct source i.e the chemist it came from i would touch it

There are good ugls out there but quality costa and people dont want to pay

The one i use blows any pharma i have used clean out the water


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Nearly all current pharma available is fake
> 
> Unless you know the direct source i.e the chemist it came from i would touch it
> 
> ...


yer mine comes straight from a pharmacy in thailand that i used whilst out there and have the gf ship it over fpr me 

use unigen LS always works well and FDA approved and can check on their website

if had a source in uk who had decent gear now thats a different story but most stuff i've had/used here has been crap but fair play mate if have a good source

but your right its the cost that matters aswell


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Over the moon with Alpha Pharma, and happy with the Blue Heart Dbols (March Pharma iirc).

About to give WildCat a spin and am confident by what I've read that it's gonna be good.

Wish it was '94 again as I really miss the pharma grade extrabolin (Deca) and Organon Sustanon.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Nearly all current pharma available is fake
> 
> Unless you know the direct source i.e the chemist it came from i would touch it
> 
> ...


Are Zafa faked ? I have then and the vials don't look great ha

I use Norma test too, can check label on box under uv light to check if real

Wouldn't touch anything else for the reason you said


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't use any ugl test.

I only use ugl for deca, npp or tren

Only use pharma orals and ancillaries too


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> Are Zafa faked ? I have then and the vials don't look great ha
> 
> I use Norma test too, can check label on box under uv light to check if real
> 
> Wouldn't touch anything else for the reason you said


No Zafa are not faked ... Vials are not that good to open but the oil is spot on


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

thoon said:


> No Zafa are not faked ... Vials are not that good to open but the oil is spot on


Ya they are really wide and top all all different shape

I've only been using them nearly 2 weeks , with npp and dbol

Something is working case my sex drive is back for first time in months ha


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

flynnie11 said:


> Ya they are really wide and top all all different shape
> 
> I've only been using them nearly 2 weeks , with npp and dbol
> 
> Something is working case my sex drive is back for first time in months ha


Ive always rated them but they seam to be in fashion at the moment probably due to other Pharma amps getting harder to get the real deal


----------



## diogenes (Sep 14, 2013)

Wevans2303 said:


> Strango meds is the best UG lab there is, shame he chooses who his clients are lol.
> 
> EDIT: okay perhaps its not a full blown lab and just a chef who cooks gear up but it's still some amazing sh!t.


Family is in the pharm biz. Owned a compounding pharmacy. He really knows his sht and has access to the top grade raws. Only ships within the US


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Mutant Gear i had (dutch UG Lab). pretty new but good results from my last cycle.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jdl


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

BIO - X so far so good!


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

currently on day 3 of excel pharma's testoject. Gonna give some feedback in 2 weeks or so, assuming the 100mg of prop in the blend isn't bunk.


----------

